# TNT vs Recipe etc. - Please Help



## mish (Nov 5, 2005)

A little confused re how to post a recipe title when it is TNT - should it be titled TNT or Recipe or both?  Have noticed questions re how to make wings etc., posted under chicken etc., rather than in the general cooking question area.  Sorry, it's a little confusing.  TIA


----------



## marmalady (Nov 5, 2005)

I usually post the name of the recipe - TNT! usually you can tell if it's a recipe or not. 

Re the chicken wings - if it's a 'how to', actually wouldn't it go in 'terms and techniques?' Maybe we're getting too defined?


----------



## mish (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks Marm. Actually, someone was "asking" How To re chicken wings posted in chicken...so it's confusing to me.  Last I recall, when you have a recipe, post it as Recipe.  If it's tried and true, post it as TNT.  Maybe we are getting too defined.  Just want to be clear. TIA


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 5, 2005)

If I am searching , {ISO} for a recipe for chicken blah blah, I put the thread in chicken, a beef recipe, I put in beef, same for any other recipe that I'm looking for.

If I want to ask how to sear meat or how to dice chicken or something to do with cooking, but not actually a recipe, I will post a thread in the general cooking.


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2005)

If it is a TNT recipe then just putting TNT is fine. You would use REC if you have not tried the recipe yet yourself, but now with our new copyright rules those really should not happen anymore unless it is just a link to the recipe.

As for figuring out which forum something should go in, there are many times a post could fit in a few different forums. The post on how to make chicken wings could go under chicken since that is the type of food it is about. It could also probably go under terms and techniques since they were wondering about HOW to cook the wings. You basically just need to put it where you feel it belongs most. There is not always just one right answer.


----------



## GB (Nov 5, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Have noticed questions re how to make wings etc., posted under chicken etc., rather than in the general cooking question area.


A question like that should not be in the general cooking question because it would fit in other places (chicken, terms and techniques). General cooking questions are for things that do not fit in any other categories.


----------



## mish (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

